# iPod R.I.P.



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

*iPod R.I.P. (Brother lives!)*

My brother, a fellow EhMacian (miko fulla) was driving home today in BC, when he lost control of his pickup, slid off the road, and rolled it 4 times, 50ft down a ditch.

While thankfully, he was able to free himself and his brand new Powerbook from the wreckage, he wasn't able to find his 4G iPod before he heard what sounded like a flame, and decided to get away from the vehicle.

As he told me this story over the phone, he described 'slight flames' coming from the hood as he left. And added that he 'hoped the fire would burn itself out, that the iPod would be ok, and that the truck would be somewhat salvageable...'

I've attached a photo he took from the top of the hill before someone stopped to pick him up. 

Two hours later, this conversation transpired over ICQ



> Michael: the cops came by
> Kardnal: and?
> Michael: they said the car was engulfed in flames and the fire department didn't even bother wasting their water.
> Michael: they guaranteed that nothing will be recovered from that car aside from steel


If we can all take a moment to remember his beloved iPod...
<a href="http://www.usafband.com/mp3/Taps.mp3">(For mood)</a>

(I've attached a pic he took from 50ft up the hill, I've tried to clean it up a bit in Photoshop, not that it's helped.)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Good thing your brother is okay, to hell with the gadgets.
But I did get a chuckle out the audio clip.  
Tell your brother to go and buy a lottery ticket. I think he's in a very high level good luck phase of his life.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

holy crap is he ever lucky.. screw the ipod.. insurance will buy him a new one.. and a new truck as well... wow..... crazy...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Never mind the iPod, thank goodness he escaped with his LIFE! and his PowerBook.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I really think your karma will improve significantly if you change the thread title to "Brother lives!"


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I can see the movie now "iPod Down". 

Sorry, couldn't resist. Glad to hear your brother is okay


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Rolled 4 times and walked? Wow.

He can use the PB to order a new iPod.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank Goodness your brother is OK ..He is one lucky man ...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

What kind of case was his powerbook in? Mine usually sits on the seat beside me when I drive, and I can only imagine what rolling the car 4 times would do to it! Was it wearing a seat-belt?


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Wouldn't that make an amazing story if the ipod was somehow recovered...unscathed? Was there any damage to the powerbook and how is your brother feeling now?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crap! Concentrating on a dumb iPod in this sort of situation is silly. Your brother's safety is more important. That's some intense stuff bud. I am very happy your brother got out alive. What were the extent of his injuries? I apologize, I already forgotten if you mentioned that part. Really short term memory here. hehe

Atleast he was able to rescue his laptop. But again, most important, he was able to save his life. You can always replace gadgets like an iPod, but you can't replace yourself or your loved ones. 

I should give that last line to Hallmark and see if they bite.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

HowEver said:


> I really think your karma will improve significantly if you change the thread title to "Brother lives!"


Well, in the hopes my brother hasn't burnt through my entire family's karma, how about a compromise? 



andreww said:


> What kind of case was his powerbook in?


I'm not quite sure what kind of a case it was in, maybe he can weigh into the form and specify. He did say, however, that it was a 'fairly well padded one'.



andreww said:


> Mine usually sits on the seat beside me when I drive, and I can only imagine what rolling the car 4 times would do to it! Was it wearing a seat-belt?


Actually, in the seat next to him was a 19" CRT monitor he was taking to be sold. *It* was safety belted in, but still managed to wind up in the back seat (it was an extended cab Ranger), smashed into a thousand bits when all was said and done...



Applelover said:


> Wouldn't that make an amazing story if the ipod was somehow recovered...unscathed? Was there any damage to the Powerbook and how is your brother feeling now?


The tow truck is going today to pick up what's left of the car, and my brother is hopping to tag along. Considering he'd *just* filled the tank up, and there was lots of gas to help the fire burn, we're not hopeful about anything coming out of that truck... (Incidentally, the police said the full tank of gas is probably what helped to prevent the truck from exploding.)

The Powerbook survived everything completely unscathed. My brother, short of a cut from some barbed wire he had to climb over to get back to the road, and a bruise to his ego, is fine.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Glad to hear your brother escaped with minor injuries.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Good to hear your bro is OK. Crazy story!!!


----------



## Miko Fulla (Aug 18, 2003)

Unfortunately our insurance will NOT cover the iPod, or even the truck. It wasn't insured for collision. The iPod was in the dashboard inside my Griffin RoadTrip. My PB (brand new PB by the way, bought it two weeks ago) was in the back seat in my "iGamingWorld" laptop bag. If my monitor wasn't buckled in, I'm pretty sure it would have hit me and could have knocked me out cold. The fire that ensued would have been a much worse problem if that was the case. I was in such shock when I crashed, all I could think of was to grab my backpack, my laptop case, and look for my cell phone which was loose in the car (but it fell right into my hands when I opened the passenger door to rescue the Powerbook). In hindsight I would have had time to look for the iPod too, but with the small flames I saw under the hood I decided to hi-tail it up the hill.
My only injuries were from the barb wire fence that entangled me when I stepped out the car door. The tow truck guy in town is too busy today to get the car, but if I'm available when he is, I'm going to head out there and look for the iPod remains. And collect the change I left in the car's center console. And maybe get some photos. The cops said the car was completely engulfed in flames and so I doubt I'll find much of anything.
I'm glad to be alive and completely unhurt.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Miko Fulla said:


> Unfortunately our insurance will NOT cover the iPod, or even the truck. It wasn't insured for collision.


Since we're talking insurance, you want to look into whether or not your home insurance will cover it [it often may]. Good to hear you're OK.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! Thank Heavens you're okay! Any epiphanies as a result??


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Any epiphanies as a result??


Yes he now wants the ipod video. Lol...ok bad joke.....I'm glad you're ok though! Seriously.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I thought this thread was going to announce the end to manufacture of the ipod. Too bad.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

rubeole said:


> I thought this thread was going to announce the end to manufacture of the ipod. Too bad.


Get back in that time machine to 1984. Your Walkaman awaits you. 

(are you REALLY using a Mac Plus??)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Let's be honest.

This is all an insurance scam. His brother needed a new iPod, so he devised this elaborate scheme to roll his truck, light it on fire, then PRESTO! Insurance cheque and new iPod. I've seen it all before.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> You can always replace gadgets like an iPod, but you can't replace yourself or your loved ones.
> 
> I should give that last line to Hallmark and see if they bite.


LOL, this statement would have been a lot more touching if I didn't have to see a dancing Bender right beside your post.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Let's be honest.
> 
> This is all an insurance scam. His brother needed a new iPod, so he devised this elaborate scheme to roll his truck, light it on fire, then PRESTO! Insurance cheque and new iPod. I've seen it all before.


Curses, they're onto us! 

(says to brother, with accent out of a cliché Western movie) Quick boy, let's get out of town before the law reads this thread, and catches on too...


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Lets all load up our cars with all of our old mac goodies (mac sure you save the receipt), call up the insurance, get the best insurance plan...Roll our cars off a cliff, get a whack load of money from the insurance and buy 30' cinema displays and dual-core g5's!!!!!!!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello, uh, Geico? Ya, um, I seem to have had an accident with my car, and it was, like, loaded with brand new Mac equipment.


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow! That's a lot of trouble to go through just so your brother could cover up the obvious iPod homicide. Disguising it in a near death accident on a snowy highway is a little dramitic but, effective. CSI will be all over your brother so I hope he doesn't crack under the interrogation.


----------



## Miko Fulla (Aug 18, 2003)

*Photos*

The truck 

The extent of my injuries


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Did you find that the remains of the ipod? We'll give it a proper burial.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> Well, in the hopes my brother hasn't burnt through my entire family's karma, how about a compromise?



Glad he's okay. I think your karma now increases, as opposed to being depleted.


----------



## Miko Fulla (Aug 18, 2003)

Applelover said:


> Did you find that the remains of the ipod? We'll give it a proper burial.


I didn't bother digging through the innards of the truck, there were wires, melted plastic and insulation, and jagged burnt pieces of metal everywhere. And the carbon film on everything would have made me filthy.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Get back in that time machine to 1984. Your Walkaman awaits you.
> 
> (are you REALLY using a Mac Plus??)



Yes - I use a Mac Plus. 
I just upraded from my tape drive to a solid, 100Mb external SCSI.

I'm going to go roll around in my cassette collection now!


----------



## williamw (Nov 15, 2005)

you should seriously try finding that ipod, you could sell it on ebay with your story/ try to return it to the store and film it (make sure to yell "I was never told it was flammable!)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rubeole said:


> Yes - I use a Mac Plus.
> I just upraded from my tape drive to a solid, 100Mb external SCSI.
> 
> I'm going to go roll around in my cassette collection now!


thread diversion

If you want to upgrade I've got a IIsi for you, and I just found a 20" SuperMac monitor and Nubus card to go with it; now that would rock your world!

/ end thead diversion


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

System 7 ?!

I'd consider taking that off your hands...


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Miko Fulla said:


> The truck
> 
> The extent of my injuries


Lucky, lucky, lucky. 

Sorry about your truck and stuff. Glad you're okay.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I sent you a private message. Darn it, I'll bring you into the 1990s!

Oh, and I have a Castlewood Orb 2GB optical drive. I used it to back up my PowerBook 1400c 166Mhz (unlike the 1400cs, fixed frequency SuperMac monitor, the 1400c features a dual scan monitor--I don't know if you're ready for that, or 1998 or if I'm ready to let go of that one yet!). The Orb drive comes with unused and used 2GB magneto-optical disks that look like Zip disks, as well as the then $100 SCSI adapter; and it's pretty fast: 12MB/second transfers.

Back on topic: why have insurance and not insure against collision?





rubeole said:


> System 7 ?!
> 
> I'd consider taking that off your hands...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Back on topic: why have insurance and not insure against collision?


i'm guessing it was an old sh*tbox that wasn't worth insuring.


----------



## Miko Fulla (Aug 18, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i'm guessing it was an old sh*tbox that wasn't worth insuring.


It was a 2002. The reason I didn't have insurance is because my father (from whom I was borrowing the truck) prefers to pay the minimum insurance on vehicles. 
Insurance is such a scam; the companies raise rates year after year, and make record profit every year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Miko Fulla said:


> It was a 2002. The reason I didn't have insurance is because my father (from whom I was borrowing the truck) prefers to pay the minimum insurance on vehicles.
> Insurance is such a scam; the companies raise rates year after year, and make record profit every year.


The jokes on him, I guess.

Given what a 2002 truck is still worth. Or would be.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

HowEver said:


> The jokes on him, I guess.
> 
> Given what a 2002 truck is still worth. Or would be.


Enh, I rolled the truck over the 200 000km mark driving it out to my brother in Calgary earlier, so while the body was in great shape, it had a *lot* of km on it for a 3 year old truck.

Secondly, compare the write off loss of the vehicle (of course, remembering the deducible too) to 3+ years of extra insurance premiums... In the end, not that much of a loss, if one at all.

Now, look at that in the context of all the other vehicles he's owned which haven't been in major collisions, or met their demise engulfed in flames... (which, despite what you might infer from my brother's driving habits, is more the exception then the rule in my family  )


----------

